# Family fishing trip



## carlswa2 (May 28, 2008)

I've been meaning to take the family fishing this summer and decided yesterday would be the day to do it. Ended up taking the family to East Canyon which turned out to be a good challenge due to its steep banks. I was a little worried since my youngest is three, but even she proved to be a trooper.

[attachment=6:1uw64htv]ecanyon_nanie1.jpg[/attachment:1uw64htv]

We got to the reservoir just before 7am and the air was definatley cold, but that water temp felt pretty warm. Didn't take long for the day to warm out and the boaters started coming out in mass, moving us from the front of our stop back into the cove where I hooked up with my first bow on a silver and blue super duper.

[attachment=7:1uw64htv]ecanyon_fish1.jpg[/attachment:1uw64htv]

Not long after that the boats chased us out of the cove completly. We ended up moving to another inlet closer to the ****, one that is better protect from boaters. There the veteran fishergirl hooked up with a nice looking rainbow on some green power bait.

[attachment=5:1uw64htv]ecanyon_veteran1.jpg[/attachment:1uw64htv]

I was pretty amazed that the family lasted all day fishing, had a melt down just before 7pm and had to start getting ready to pack it in.

[attachment=4:1uw64htv]ecanyon_nanie2.jpg[/attachment:1uw64htv]

I decided to try a few casts with another super duper and ended up hooking another bow, third and last fish of the day. It would have been nice to see the little one catch something, but I guess that wasn't in the cards for this trip

I did want to ask a question about a couple of fish caught on this trip. The two I caught didn't look real healthy to me, and if anyone can tell me what is going on here, I'd really appreaciate it. Here's a picture of them all:

[attachment=3:1uw64htv]ecanyon_fish2.jpg[/attachment:1uw64htv]

and the other side:

[attachment=2:1uw64htv]ecanyon_fish3.jpg[/attachment:1uw64htv]

Here are a couple of up close shots of the problems I see:
[attachment=1:1uw64htv]ecanyon_fish4.jpg[/attachment:1uw64htv]
[attachment=0:1uw64htv]ecanyon_fish5.jpg[/attachment:1uw64htv]

I mean one has no front fins!!! And the other is missing a fin and has these weird growths all over. Are these safe to eat? Is this whirling disease that I've read about?


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks like a great trip! Nice pics too. 

Im not sure what is going on with those fish but I wouldn't eat em!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Not sure what the spots are, doesn't look like bites from a bigger fish.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

They are a spore. from an ancor worm, they are ok to eat. as for the finns. they do that in the fish hatcherys. You'll be just fine. Been eating fish out of east canyon with the spores for 30 years..


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

What you have there are typical planter trout.
The anchor worm will attach to the trout durring warm water months and fall off when the water gets cold.

I for one would like to see more alternitive fish to trout in EC.
The bass are doing well there and the trout are stressing.

Just because this is Utah, it doesn't mean that all waters must have trout in them.
The DWR stopped putting trout in Pineview for this very reason.
Some Northern Utah waters are just better suited for non trout applications.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Evenolderfudd is right, they are sores from the worms. They may look bad, but when cooked its prefectly safe to eat. Good on ya for getting the family out though and catchin some fish!


----------



## carlswa2 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tips on the fish, I feel a bit better about eating them now....


----------

